# why solidworks doesn't run on my computer ?



## roberta (11 مايو 2012)

في كل مرة أقوم بتحميل solidworks office 2007 لكنه لايعمل ( يعني ما بعمل run ) وتظهر نافذة مكتوب فيها : 


the file name ,directory name ,or volume label syntax is incorrect 

whyyyyyy????​


----------



## yamen Syr (30 مايو 2012)

أخي يمكن لأنك منزل نسخة على جهازك غير متفقة مع نظام التشغيل فقد يكون نظامك 64 بت عندها يجب عليك تنزيل نسخة سوليد ووركس 64 بت , أما اذا كان 32 بت فيجب تحميل نسخة سوليد 32 بت 
والله أعلم ......


----------

